# Need help!! cant decide



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an 2004 gto, cant decide on an exhuast system, i was looking at slp loudmouth and longtube headers but i dont if i want to go catback or no cat. i want hp/torque

help is appreciated


----------



## CptJames32 (Jun 22, 2012)

blackbeast said:


> I have an 2004 gto, cant decide on an exhuast system, i was looking at slp loudmouth and longtube headers but i dont if i want to go catback or no cat. i want hp/torque
> 
> help is appreciated



I have SLP header's and "loudmouth" cat back on my 04. :cool Its the best sounding and gives my the best gains IMO. But your gonna need a tune if you have those if you want to see some actual good gains in HP/TQ.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Put on the LTs and mids. That will give you the power. Changing the cat back won't give you anything worthwhile if at all. If you remove the cats get an H or X pipe. Leave the stock cat back on. If anything open the pipes to 2.5 from the 2.25. Nothing sounds better on the '04s than the stock cat back.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

^^Agreed^^


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want the most power... buy Kooks headers. They are PROVEN to put out the most.

I think you will be shocked how good LTs will sound on your stock 04 exhaust. I'd go with just that for now. You can always change out the catback anytime.

I wouldn't do headers with an SLP exhaust because it will retardly drone and be so loud your neightbors will hate you.


----------

